

What do you do for network admin? - andrewtbham

i have a networking (php/apache) issue and i am stuck on it.  (i am a programmer)  any advice on how to solve the issue?<p>i have googled relentlessly to no avail.<p>i have submitted a question on serverfault.com  http://serverfault.com/questions/184529/how-do-i-install-imagemagick-php-library-extension-on-apache<p>any more ideas?
======
chuhnk
Ok easy.

You've got two packages that need to be installed. ImageMagick the binary and
imagick the php module.

Here are the imagemagick install instructions
[http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-
releases.php?ImageM...](http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-
releases.php?ImageMagick=tpdfvj0rtecc09qdu7cvmhu636#unix)

Imagick can be found here <http://pecl.php.net/package/imagick/>

You can install imagick with the command: pecl install imagick and then add
extension=imagick.so to your php.ini file.

~~~
andrewtbham
chuhnk, thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

~~~
chuhnk
No worries, hope you get it sorted. If not just respond and I'll if I can
help.

------
pinksoda
yum install ImageMagick.i386

yum install ImageMagick-devel.i386

pecl install imagick

echo "extension=imagick.so" > /etc/php.d/imagick.ini

service httpd restart

~~~
andrewtbham
pinksoda, this totally worked. i also had to install php-pear and gcc. thanks
so much.

